# PM DC motor driver for elektromobil



## M.Ozdogan (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everbody,

I need yor helps about make driver. My problem is What I should i use for H bridge.

Motor is 48V 2.2KW , current amper is 56A,

Which is better igbt or mosfet or something like...

Thank you for your attention


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Please copy this and post it as a new thread in the controllers forum, http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/controllers-36.html , then delete it from the wiki. Thank you.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

M.Ozdogan said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> I need yor helps about make driver. My problem is What I should i use for H bridge.
> 
> ...


Mosfets are good for lower voltage. IGBTs for higher. The dividing line is finda fuzzy: Like maybe around 200V. 48V is prime for mosfets.


----------

